# Blue wood



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Went in Slowe's yesterday to pick up a couple of items, Saw A display for a new product (new to me anyway) Called Blue Wood.:blink:

Apparently the next generation of PT lumber.
Looks kind of like somebody sprayed a light coat of blue paint on it.
Supposed to never need any treatment. All of the brochures were gone and none of the Slowe's people could tell me anything about it except it was the next best thing going.

I know that here in SC we're a little slow to get the latest technological advancements, Hell I'm still on a kerosene powered computer, but blue wood? I dont know...It dosen't look like it would hold up like the treated stuff would.

Anybody used this stuff yet?
Has it been around long enough to tell how its going to hold up to the weather?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't know much about it, but found this:

http://www.bluwood.com/


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, your behind the times.

We passed green wood, than blue, now were on turquoise.

Word is peach is supposed to be coming this summer.

Get with it Blowes!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mud Master said:


> Yeah, your behind the times.
> 
> We passed green wood, than blue, now were on turquoise.
> 
> ...


Ok, colors are fine.
Just none of that da mauve or taupe.:furious:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Loggers will tell you that blue wood in a log means its got steel in it. Don't use your best saw blade.:laughing:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Seen it on Holmes on homes. Never seen it here though must be big in Canada


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Around here, blue wood means blue rot. Bad mojo mon.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I've never used the product, but seen it on TV a few times. Seems interesting.

When Holmes went down to help out with Katrina, it was all they used in the framing.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Brutus said:


> I've never used the product, but seen it on TV a few times. Seems interesting.
> 
> When Holmes went down to help out with Katrina, it was all they used in the framing.


I worked there after Katrina and never seen it but we don't have Hollywood money either


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

If Blue Wood is anything like Blue Balls I want nothing to do with it! :w00t:


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

griz said:


> Don't know much about it, but found this:
> 
> http://www.bluwood.com/


That looks like the stuff Griz. I cant imagine a whole development going up with this material. It would look like Smurf town. :laughing:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

That stuff HAS to cause cancer. Ya, sign me up to be the cut man breathing in fungicide treated lumber all day!:laughing: Pretty soon we'll have to get "Blulumber Safe Abatement Contractor" certification:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

That was wood left over from the Movie Avatar after the big tree was cut down....:laughing:


----------



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

I am building my next spec with bluwood. It is treated with a chemical so it resists moisture, will not grow mold, and insects will not eat this. The cost is about 10 to 15% more than reg framing lumber. I know they also treat sheeting with this but am not sure if this treatment would be the same as using zip system sheeting, where you would not need wrap and underlayment. I think it also has a lifetime guarantee against mold and insects. I will let you know if its worth using, but I am excited.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

So it not intended for ground contact? You're just eliminating the Terminex man? :blink:

If there is a moisture problem, under the house or at a water trap, I would think there would still be mold even on the ground or in the insulation/drywall. 

Just sounds like a way to spend more money on materials to me. 
Could be wrong...


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

It popped up in the big box about a year or so ago here. Do not know anyone that has used it.

I thought it was really about termites and not a sub for pressure treated, but it has been a whilesince I looked at it.

The blue has got to just be some gimick. I think I would take it more serious if it were whatever color it normally would be after treatment.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

April first is early this year :w00t:


----------



## Mmadison (Feb 15, 2021)

SC sawdaddy said:


> That looks like the stuff Griz. I cant imagine a whole development going up with this material. It would look like Smurf town. 😆


This literally is the framing. Drywall goes over it with spray foam/insulation. You only see it when building/renovating. It’s resistant to water, mold, rot, bugs-including termites- and is sprayed with a fire retardant so acts as a natural fire break. Idgaf if it’s smurf blue as I’ll never see it but the peace of mind coming from having it far outweighs the ugly blue color.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

2011.....


----------

